# Sauvegarde corrompue apres MAJ iOS 7



## Graigi (26 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

  J'ai un iPad 2 que j'avais en 5.1.1 jailbreak et que j'ai voulu mettre à jour sous iOS 7; j'ai donc fait un sauvegarde sur iTunes avant la maj. 
  Tout se passe bien mais une fois celle ci effectuée, je tente de le restaurer à partir d'une copie de la sauvegarde faite, mais iTunes m'affiche "Itunes ne peut pas le restaurer car la copie de sauvegarde est corrompue ou incompatible avec cet iPad".

J'ai bien sur cherché sur les forums si un post avait déja été écrit mais ils sont tous non résolus... j'ai perdu toutes les données de mes applications et j'aimerais bien les retrouver !

Que faire dans ce cas ? cela a-t-il un rapport avec le fait que mon iPad était jailbreaké avant la mise à jour ?
Merci bien de votre aide,

Graigi


----------

